# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Villaboard for External Cladding

## stan250

G'day.
I am replacing the gable end cladding on my house as the previous owner decided to render it (badly), which looks like thick, swirly (cracked), cake frosting,  a total eyesore.
Couldnt get the render off the marine ply boards, so had to remove the whole
lot - ouch.
I never want to see render again: even the less obvious stuff. The house is timber and dosent really suit render anyway. I wanted weatherboards but the cost is prohibitive as I would have to do the front of the house to match, which I dont want to do. So I want a flat painted look on the gable ends, which wont catch the eye. Blueboard needs to be rendered apparently.
I was thinking of using villaboard and using the exterior grade flushing compound used on blueboard, for the joints ( I cant stand those pvc joint strips). I know that you can use VB in bathrooms but can it be used externally (painted)? 
thanks

----------


## Gaza

use blue board, villa is no good external as it sucks in the mouister,  you can flush set the joins of the blue board

----------


## stan250

Thanks - I have never seen blueboard up close but my local diy store said it has a rough surface which is designed to be rendered and will look crap without render. 
Decided on Hardiflex.

----------


## cherub65

Blueboard is flat on one side and has recessed joints for finishing.
Doesn't have to be rendered.

----------


## Bloss

Hardiflex is the correct product for this use not blueboard :2thumbsup:

----------

